# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Непонятное письмо.

## Палыч

Свалилось мне письмо на Mail.ru непонятное. 
Письмо на английском, а я английского-то и не знаю. Так только -- компьютерные термины да десяток-другой общеизвестных слов типа love, life, money, drink и т. п.
Но смысл письма я понял: якобы мне заблокировали он-лайн банкинг в Королевском банке Канады.
Но самый прикол в том, что я никогда не имел дело с канадскими банками. И с другими иностранными банками -- тоже. 
Да я и с российскими банками дела почти не имею. Так только -- иногда валюту поменять, коммунальные платежи произвести да налог за квартиру заплатить. И всё.
Поэтому -- письмо совершенно для меня непонятное.

Как по-вашему, что это такое? Спаммеры проверяют активность почтовых ящиков? Сбой почтовой системы? Сам банк так себя рекламирует? Или что?

Привожу письмо полностью, за исключением своего E-mail. Текст активных ссылок не содержит.




> От кого: Lloyds TSB Group <[email protected]> 
> Тема: Expiration Of Your Lloyds Tsb Online Banking Access
> 
> Your Online Banking Is Blocked
> 
> Dear Valued Customer,
> In the last few days, our Online banking security Team observed multiple logons on your account, from Different Blacklisted IP's therefore we are Issuing this security warning. Your Online Banking Access Has been Blocked, to prevent further unauthorized access for your safety.
> 
> We have decided to put an extra verification process to ensure your identity and your account security. Please click on Continue to Log In button below to continue to the verification process. 
> ...


RFC-заголовок:



> From [email protected] Fri Dec 29 17:34:35 2006
> Return-path: <[email protected]>
> Received: from [80.73.225.9] (port=48917 helo=vegeta.betamtel.it)
> 	by mx23.mail.ru with esmtp 
> 	id 1H0IoW-000Hk5-00
> 	for **********@mail.ru; Fri, 29 Dec 2006 17:34:28 +0300
> Received-SPF: none (mx23.mail.ru: 80.73.225.9 is neither permitted nor denied by domain of vegeta.betamtel.it) client-ip=80.73.225.9; [email protected]; helo=vegeta.betamtel.it;
> Received: by vegeta.betamtel.it (Postfix, from userid 4
> 	id 09B31124A2C; Fri, 29 Dec 2006 15:29:50 +0100 (CET)
> ...


У кого какие соображения есть?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Xen

Как это сейчас модно называть, письмо представляет собой фишинг-рассылку.

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Как это сейчас модно называть, письмо представляет собой фишинг-рассылку.


Да, скорее всего именно фишинг-рассылка. :Smiley:   Фишинг-рассылка - рассылка электронных писем, призывающих посетить якобы банковскую web-страницу и обновить информацию о своем счете.

----------


## borka

> Да, скорее всего именно фишинг-рассылка.  Фишинг-рассылка - рассылка электронных писем, призывающих посетить якобы банковскую web-страницу и обновить информацию о своем счете.


Я бы сформулировал немного по-другому: "Фишинг-рассылка - рассылка электронных писем, призывающих посетить якобы банковскую web-страницу и отдать информацию о своем аккаунте фишеру."  :Wink:  А уж он-то как раз и обновит ваш счет по самое "небалуйся".  :Smiley:

----------


## Палыч

Прикол в том, что в письме никаких ссылок нет. И приаттаченных файлов нет.
И как же я тогда попаду на якобы банковскую WEB-страницу?

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

Многие рассылки проводятся фишерами "наобум". Частенько атакуются учетные записи аукциона eBay или почтовой службы Mail.Ru в России, вероятность, что у неизвестного получателя есть именно такая учетная запись, достаточно высока, т.к. эти сервисы достаточно популярны.

Еще совсем недавно спамеры перешли на более продвинутые технологии, и теперь фишинг-сообщения могут содержать "шпионский" скрипт, который перехватывает коды/пароли при вводе их на официальном банковском сайте и пересылает спамеру. Для активации скрипта достаточно просто открыть сообщение.

Ваше письмо пример типичного фишинг-сообщения. Возможно оно было урезано в конце.

Кстати если интересуетесь, то существует международная антифишинговая группа, ведущая статистику по фишинг-преступлениям. С архивом зафиксированных фишинг-рассылок можно ознакомиться по адресу http://www.antiphishing.org/phishing_archive.html.

----------


## pig

Судя по тексту, там где-то предполагалась то ли ссылка, то ли кнопка "Continue". И текст явно поломатый, то ли при подготовке ошиблись, то ли рассыльщик зажевал.

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Судя по тексту, там где-то предполагалась то ли ссылка, то ли кнопка "Continue".


Да вероятнее всего.



> И текст явно поломатый, то ли при подготовке ошиблись, то ли рассыльщик зажевал.


Скорее второе. :Wink:

----------

